# Digitaluhr selber bauen -  was brauche ich alles?



## Der Maniac (16. September 2010)

Hallihallo Freunde der Digitaltechnik 

Ich möchte mir demnächst eine Digitaluhr bauen, und frage mich deshalb momentan was für Teile ich dafür brauche... Ich habe das ganze Gerät schon im DigiprofiLab nachgebaut, dort funktioniert es auch...

hier mal mein Warenkorb bei Reichelt:
https://secure.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=20;LA=5011;AWKID=284355;PROVID=2084

Das 4-fach 7-Segmentdisplay müsst ihr mal eben kurz wegdenken, ich werde 6 1-fache kaufen... Das Uhr soll die Zeit so anzeigen:

Stunden:Minuten:Sekunden (kennt man ja^^)

Die Teile dafür sind:


6x 4 Bit Binärzähler
6x 7-Segmentconverter
6x 7-Segmentanzeige
2x Das HC 7408 IC (4 Logik AND-Gatter)
Widerstände
Batteriehalterungen
Rasterplatine
*1Hz Taktgeber*
So, und eben bei dem Taktgeber habe ich ein Problem... Ich finde so etwas nirgends! Wo bekomme ich so etwas her bzw. wie nennt man solche Bauteile? Das Profilab gibt leider keine genaue Beschreibung her, und Google konnte mir auch nicht helfen...

Wäre nett wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte 

mfg, Der Maniac


----------



## TheRammbock (16. September 2010)

Uhrenquarz nennt man das Teil 

Schau dir mal die Schaltung *hier* an, arbeitet mit einem Quarzoszillator in Verbindung mit einem Teiler-IC.


----------



## Garnorh198 (17. September 2010)

Es macht Sinn einen Oszillator mit einem höheren Takt zu wählen. Wenn du dann einen Takteiler dazu nimmst, kannst du Toleranzen beim Takt sehr klein halten und deine Uhr geht genauer. Ich würde irgendwas zwischen 500 und 1000 Hz nehmen.

@TheRammbock: Ok, beim nächsten Mal schaue ich mir erst dein Bild an.


----------



## Der Maniac (17. September 2010)

Ok, das sieht schonmal gut aus! Die Kondensatorenwerte sind ja klar, aber was für Widerstände sind R1 und R2? R1 = 4,7 M-Ohm und R2 = 2,2 K-Ohm oder wie? Und links das mit dem IC1P, was ist das?^^ Da steig ich noch nich so ganz durch 

Ich werde gleich mal eben den Warenkorb nochmal durcharbeiten und dann den aktualisierten hier verlinken!

danke schonmal an euich beide!


----------



## TheRammbock (17. September 2010)

IC1P ist einfach die Versorgungsspannung für den IC1. Widerstandswerte sind richtig. 

Genau, schau mal ob bei Reichelt auch Quarze gibt, da bin ich mir nämlich nicht sehr sicher, ohne nachzuschauen.


----------



## Der Maniac (17. September 2010)

Ist das das richtige IC?


Habe das ganze mal neu gemacht, ausgelegt auf 2 Digitaluhren á 6 Anzeigen... (Link unten)  Kommt das hin? Habe 360 Ohm Widerstände gewählt, da 350 am besten wären und 360 die nächsten waren, wenn man mit 12V arbeitet... Die 7-Segmentanzeigen sind ja auf 5V ausgelegt, müsste also hinkommen^^


https://secure.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=20;LA=5011;AWKID=284684;PROVID=2084


----------



## dot (18. September 2010)

Warum keine Uhr mit dcf77?


----------



## Der Maniac (19. September 2010)

Bitte was?^^ Ich google mal eben xD

€dit: ahhhh, ok  Und wie baue ich das mit ein das das danach gestellt wird? :p


----------



## dot (19. September 2010)

Wuerde das Modul an einen Microcontroller anschlieszen und damit dann auch gleich die Ausgabeseite ansteuern. Dafuer muesste man dann aber auch die Softwareseite basteln.


----------



## Der Maniac (19. September 2010)

Naja, ich wollte eig nur ne Digitaluhr bauen und dann per Taster stellen... Funkuhr währe zwar schön, muss aber nicht  Ich habe nämlich nichts hier um nen Microcontroller zu flashen, möchte auch nur dafür nichts extra kaufen!

Also nochmal eben die Frage, ist der Kram den ich da in den Warenkorb gepackt habe so in Ordnung für 2 Digitaluhren?


----------



## dot (21. September 2010)

Wie waer es mal mit dem Schaltplan? Ich kann mir anhand deiner Einkaufsliste unschwer vorstellen das dies funktioneiren wird


----------



## Der Maniac (22. September 2010)

Schaltplan siehe Anhang 

Das ist ein Logikschaltplan, Widerstände also nicht inbegriffen... Die AND bzw. das OR-Gatter müsst ihr euch als IC Baustein vorstellen! 

1Hz-Taktgeber - www.jb-electronics.de

Auf der Seite sind so klasse Schaltpläne, mit welchem Programm werden die gemacht und wo bekomm ich das her? (Freeware?!)

Soweit verständlich?  Wenn ich ein Programm hätte könnte ich auch noch nen richtigen Schaltplan machen...


----------



## MKay (23. September 2010)

Oha, das währe was für die Projektwochen in unserer Fachschule. Aber was nimmst du als Gehäuse her? Oder willst du dir da einen Dummy mit der CNC Fräse machen?


----------



## Garnorh198 (23. September 2010)

Guckste mal hier CadSoft Online: EAGLE Layout Editor. Sollte für erste Schritte reichen. Kostenlos gibt es sowas sonst meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Der Maniac (23. September 2010)

@ MKay
Da kommt kein Gehäuse drumrum... Das wird so auf ne Rasterplatine gelötet und fertig, ganz rustikal 

@ Garnorh
Schankedön für den Link! Ich glaube das kann ich über meine Schule bekommen, die verwenden das da auch, hab heute mal nachgefragt! thx


----------



## bleifuß90 (26. September 2010)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> @
> Schankedön für den Link! Ich glaube das kann ich über meine Schule bekommen, die verwenden das da auch, hab heute mal nachgefragt! thx



Kannst dir auch kostenlos direkt von der Homepage laden, deine Schule wird auch nicht mehr Verwenden.


----------



## Der Maniac (26. September 2010)

Doch, es wird mehr verwendet... Ist ja ein "Fach"-Gymnasium...^^ Ich habe jetzt die Vollversion bekommen, nur komme ich mit dem Programm irgendwie nicht ganz klar... Es kann zwar viel, aber irgendwie auch zu viel. Das ist ein wenig überladen! Naja, sofern ich damit demnächst mal klarkomme werde ich hier nen Schaltplan reinstellen!


----------



## Der Maniac (27. September 2010)

1.: Doppelpost ftw!

2.: Ich baue das Ding jetzt gerade nach diesem Plan:
Digitaluhr I - www.jb-electronics.de
Mit diesem Taktgeber:
1Hz-Taktgeber - www.jb-electronics.de

Danke nochmal für die Links  Hatte leider bei Reichelt die falschen Zähler IC's bestellt >_< 

Mal gucken ob das soweit funktioniert!

Die Zähl-IC's:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 1 Hz-Taktgeber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übersicht Oberseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter den Zähl-IC's:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter dem Taktgeber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich weiß, nicht die ganz schöne Art zu löten, aber es sollte so funktionieren


----------



## sensitron (6. Oktober 2010)

Haben früher in der Schule Locad benutzt um Schaltungen zu bauen, die lassen sich auch anschließend auf ihre Funktion etc. testen. Finde leider kein Link im Internet, dürfte aber daheim auf meinem USB-Stick das Programm noch haben (wenige mb). Ich schau die Tage mal wenn du es dann noch brauchst 

edit: http://blog.dbclan.de/index.php/2009/05/kostenlose-alternative-zu-locad/ grade noch gefunden


----------

